# Tornado Nano Accessories



## Keyaam (20/6/16)

Who has the following topcap in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/6/16)

Would be interested to know as well. 

The "stock" top cap is less than impressive comparing to its bigger brother.

@KarlDP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (20/6/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Would be interested to know as well.
> 
> The "stock" top cap is less than impressive comparing to its bigger brother.
> 
> @KarlDP



That was the deal breaker for me but hey i scored another moonshot  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW (20/6/16)

Also the OCC coils, for when I'm lazy. Very impressed with the included OCC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/6/16)

Whipped this up on the lathe at work quick today. Will do a more refined one tomorrow. 

A huge improvement!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MorneW (20/6/16)

@MurderDoll Is that fitting over the original or completely stand alone? nevertheless, hook a guy up, just let me know if you're willing and how much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/6/16)

Its just straight over the original. I didn't know that one could come off until I test fitted it. 
Makes it easier as well.


----------



## MurderDoll (20/6/16)

MorneW said:


> @MurderDoll Is that fitting over the original or completely stand alone? nevertheless, hook a guy up, just let me know if you're willing and how much.


Pm'd


----------



## Keyaam (20/6/16)

I need one as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (20/6/16)

Ha ha. Looks like ill be spending a lot of time on the lathe tomorrow.

If time allows, ill try make you guys one. 


On a side note. The "new" tip does have another pro, being that it offers that little bit of extra space to grip and loosen the cap for refilling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (21/6/16)

V2 done.

Gave it a slightly longer "neck" for comfort.






As you can see, it just slips over the existing adapter that comes with the Tornado Nano.






apologies for the large images. For some reason its not allowing me to resize them.

Unfortunately time hasn't allowed me to make many of these. I was able to turn out 1 extra one today and that will go to the first person who asked, that being @MorneW .

I will still try and get some others made, but it will take some time as work is really busy at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam (21/6/16)

Technically I was first as I created this thread!


----------



## MurderDoll (21/6/16)

Keyaam said:


> Technically I was first as I created this thread!


Ha ha. Also true.


----------



## MorneW (21/6/16)

now, now dont be jealous


----------



## MurderDoll (21/6/16)

Tbh. I was going purely on who had asked me first and was working in that order. 

Sent from my SM-G361H using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (21/6/16)

No worries guys. Anyways if you have to spare @MurderDoll me and @MorneW can share shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/6/16)

Cheers @Keyaam. 

As soon as i get time to make some more, ill let you know. 

Sent from my SM-G361H using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/6/16)

Hahaha i was readind this thread and laughing @MurderDoll 
Dont mess with a man and vape gear hahahahaha.
Lets settle this the old fashion way a live skype brodcast of ching,chong, cha hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (23/6/16)

@MurderDoll I wouldn't mind one myself please. Name your price, because this standard DT is K@k.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/6/16)

Cheers @Q-Ball
When i get some time on the machine again, ill try make a couple. 

Sent from my SM-G361H using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (24/6/16)

I think im first on the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

@MurderDoll If you get the time include me in your drip tip making bud. My Nano will feel left out if all the other Nano's have one 
LEt me know what the damage is if you can plz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (25/6/16)

I just leave this here



Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (25/6/16)

@MurderDoll me too please. @Greyz and i can share shipping. V1 is what I'm after. Prefer the shorter one. Like the one @MorneW has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/16)

Cool @Ugi and @Greyz 
Will see how the week progresses and let you guys know. 

How's the tip @MorneW? 

Sent from my SM-G361H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (25/6/16)

Fan-cufken-tastic

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/16)

MorneW said:


> Fan-cufken-tastic
> 
> Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


Glad you are happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (25/6/16)

I need one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (28/6/16)

PM incoming to those that had requested for one of these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (28/6/16)

@MurderDoll what is your price on one of these?


----------



## Q-Ball (28/6/16)

MurderDoll said:


> PM incoming to those that had requested for one of these.




Awesome, can't wait!!


----------



## MurderDoll (28/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> @MurderDoll what is your price on one of these?



Hey bud.

I actually wasn't charging for them. Just trying to help out where I can. Had a bit of free time to play around today, so managed ot smash these out quick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (29/6/16)

Thanks again MurderDoll. It fits lekker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achy (30/6/16)

@murder doll please hook a brother up... that cap looks amazing


----------



## Baker (16/8/16)

Keyaam said:


> Who has the following topcap in stock?



Any Vendors have this in stock yet?


----------

